# YouTube radio or streaming playlist script?



## MannDude (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm looking for a script that will allow me to sort of start a internet radio station of sorts, based on YouTube sources. Additional sources of media support such as SoundCloud would also be ideal, but not needed.

In short, just looking for something that will allow me to make playlists or a playlist that can be streamed, randomized, etc. I know you can make YT playlists, but this is more or less so I'll have music while 'on the go' and I'd rather make it publicly accessible to those with similar musical interests.

Any ideas?


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (Apr 28, 2014)

Spotify would likely be the closest to this requirement, (shared playlists)


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Apr 28, 2014)

A project that's currently being developed to it (and a Google Chrome Plugin at the moment) is Streamus!  

The developer recently went full-time working on Streamus and is a fantastic piece of software!  Currently it plays music via Youtube playlists, but the developer is currently working on integrating with Soundcloud, Grooveshark, etc.  In addition, with the recent "login/signup" feature he's hoping to implement playlist sharing and whatnot. 

Of course it's not exactly what you're asking for (because the parts you've specifically requested is  currently in active development) but I think it'll get there. 

Also it's pretty easy to work with.


----------



## MannDude (Apr 28, 2014)

Yeah, sort of looking for a self-hosted script that will allow me to stream music. Something like Reddit.TV , but in PHP if possible.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Apr 28, 2014)

Well then icecast and... well...

Airtime does SoundCloud integration (I haven't tested it for my own system though).  You can probably fashion something up to make it work with YouTube.  But that's all I have.


----------



## TheHackBox (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm thinking of throwing something together with youtube-dl, ffmpeg and icecast...


----------

